# Tan/Whiteish poop?



## calculatorwatch (May 9, 2012)

Hi,
I was gone for a few days while my roommate fed my rats. I'm working on introducing my older rat to two younger ones. 
When I got home this afternoon I found that the older rat in his cage had a lot of differently colored poop ranging from dark brown to a more light tan/white. 
Any ideas on why this happened?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never had this happen to my rats but my dog had really dry looking tan/white poop once and the vet [I freaked out] said it was from too many dog treats. Maybe your roommate got a little too excited with treats?

that's all I got lol
Alisa & Clare


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

I would suggest you continue feeding your rats normally. And observe the poop. If the poop returns to normal than the discoloration was caused by a irregular feeding from your roommate, also the consistency of the poop means just as much or more than the color. Diarrhea can be a symptom of serious illness. Diarrhea can also be caused by the rats being feed a improper diet.


----------



## natty (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, more than likely, it's just what they ate while you were away. I wouldn't worry unless it doesn't return to normal, or they have diarrhea or blood in their stool.


----------

